# Fledermausfische!



## Dodi (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo miteinander!

Wir haben Neuzugang im Teich.
Es handelt sich um sog. Fledermausfische, auch Wimpfelkarpfen genannt (lat. Myxocyprinus asiaticus).

Ich habe nach einiger Zeit Quarantäne die 5 kleinen (8 - 10 cm groß) heute in den Teich gesetzt. Zuvor jedoch einen erst einmal in ein Glas gesetzt, um ihn zu fotografieren.

Doch seht selbst:
 

Danach im Teich:
 

Sind doch echt niedlich, nicht wahr?


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Servus Dodi

Das sind ja wunderschöne Fische  

Gratulation zu Euren "Neuzugängen", die werden sich bestimmt bei Euch sehr wohlfühlen.


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo Dodi,

ja - die haben ein niedliches Gesicht. Aber die bleiben nicht so klein, gell?


----------



## Dodi (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo!

@ Helmut:
Ich will doch hoffen, dass sie sich bei uns wohlfühlen! 

@ Christine:
Die können in "Gefangenschaft"  so ihre 30, vielleicht auch 40 cm bekommen. Warten wir's ab...


----------



## chromis (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hi Dodi,

ich kenne die Fische schon lange, wäre aber nie drauf gekommen, die in den Teich zu setzen. Allerdings können sich chinesische Arten auch bei uns in günstigen Gegenden als winterhart erweisen. Wo sie genau herkommen, da hab ich keine Ahnung. Der Jangtse als Herkunftsgebiet ist natürlich auch keine hilfreiche Auskunft, bei über 6000km Länge sind alle klimatischen Bedingungen denkbar. Macropodus ocellatus soll auch aus dem Jangtse-Gebiet stammen und ist bei uns vollkommen winterhart.

http://www.aquanet.de/zierfischlexikon/zierfische-eintrag.20030927172235873.asp


----------



## Redlisch (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo Dodi,

ich wollte mir auch schon welche holen, hatte aber bedenken ob sie den Winter draussen durchhalten.

Bei einigen leben sie ja schon ein paar Jahre im Teich und hatten die 4°C Wassertemperatur gut überstanden.

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß mit den Fledermäusen, auch wenn mache behaupten sie wären hässlich, ich mag sie trotzdem.

Axel


----------



## Dodi (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Moin zusammen!

Danke für Euren Zuspruch! 
Ich habe mich natürlich vorher informiert, ob ich die ausschließlich im Teich halten kann.

Mal sehen, wie die sich so machen - im Moment haben sie sich irgendwo versteckt. Wenn sie größer geworden sind, werde ich bestimmt mal wieder einige Fotos machen.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hi Dodi.

Also ich würde es nicht riskieren sie im Winter draußen zu lassen. Wäre sehr schade drum, zumal sie ja bestimmt nicht gerade billig waren. Oder?


Die sehen im Alter dann aber nicht mehr so "niedlich" aus. Dann eher so:
http://www.aquarticles.com/images/China 1b/p18e M asiaticus.jpg
http://english.people.com.cn/200705/10/images/fish2.jpg
http://www.fishbase.org/images/species/Myasi_u3.jpg

Da sieht man auch mal die Endgröße und wie sich die Färbung verändert. Das ist sicher mehr als 60 cm.


Aber mich würde es auch sehr interessieren, wie sie sich bei dir machen.


----------



## Redlisch (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo,

da fällt mir ein das es einen Händler in Deutschland gibt, der ein Teil der Fische (6-9cm) zu Testzwecken (Winterhärte) in seinen Teich gesetzt hat, die andere Hälfte in die Innenhälterung.

Ergebniss war das im Winter 07/08 alle überlebt haben. Min.Temp war 4°C über 6 Wochen.


Axel

EDIT: hier


----------



## toschbaer (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo Dodi,
da hast Du ja ein paar schöne Fadenalgenfresser  
In 3-4 Jahren musst Du dann Fadenalgen züchten, um sie zu ernähren  

LG Friedhelm


----------



## Dodi (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Moin zusammen!

@ Mirko:
Ich werden auf jeden Fall berichten. Ich hoffe, dass ich sie gut über den Winter bringe.

@ Axel:
Genau da habe ich die Fische gekauft. 

@ Friedhelm:
Tja, ob ich nun extra Algen für sie züchte? 

An alle Interessierten:
Auf dieser Seite ganz unten gibt es noch ein Video, wo Löffelstöre und Fledermausfische zusammen unter Wasser gefilmt wurden.


----------



## Rampe (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo Dodi,
leider funktioniert der Link bei mir nicht. Mach ich da was falsch?

NIE WIEDER VISTA!


----------



## Dodi (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hi "Rampe",
hast Du auch einen Namen? 

Also bei mir funzt der Link.
Hier noch einmal der Link, sozusagen ausgeschrieben:

http://koicompetence.de/xanario/xanario_pinfo.php?language=de&cPath=40_33&products_id=487

Dann kannst Du ihn notfalls eingeben.


----------



## Iris S. (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo Dodi,

habe deinen Thread erst jetzt entdeckt. 

Kannst Du noch mehr berichten? Ich bin richtig neugierig geworden.

LG
__ Iris


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hi Iris,

die Jungs haben ihre Größe verdoppelt und fühlen sich "sau"-wohl.
Sind sehr fleissig und lutschen brav die Folie ab.

Dodi wird bestimmt mehr berichten...


----------



## Dodi (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo __ Iris!

Die Jungs sind schon ganz schön gewachsen (s. Beitrag von Jo) und fühlen sich anscheinend sehr wohl.

Man konnte ca. 2 Wochen nach dem Einsetzen in der Flachzone gut beobachten, wie sie sich immer weiter in den Teich trauten. Zunächst waren sie bei der Seerose und schließlich hatten sie den gesamten Teich erobert.

Manchmal schwimmen sie an der Wasseroberfläche mit den Koi umher, meistens sieht man sie, wie sie die Folie abknabbern.
Sie kommen gerne, wenn ich die __ Störe füttere und fressen das eine oder Korn mit.

Aktuelle Fotos habe ich leider nicht. Vielleicht gelingt es mir demnächst, mal welche zu machen.

Bin schon gespannt, wie die Fledermäuse durch den Winter kommen.


----------



## Iris S. (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo,

was ihr schreibt, klingt ja richtig gut  .

Neue Fotos wären Klasse. Freue mich schon auf euren nächsten Bericht.

LG
__ Iris


----------



## Redlisch (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hiho Dodi,

wo ich gerade so an meiner grossen Eisscholle stand, viel mir ein :

Was machen die __ Wimpelkarpfen ?

Haben es alle bisher gut überstanden ?

Wie kalt war es bisher im Teich ?

Axel


----------



## Dodi (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo Axel,

die __ Wimpelkarpfen habe ich seit Okt./Nov. letzten Jahres bereits nicht mehr gesehen - geht allerdings nicht nur mir so, sondern auch dem Martin/Boldi hier aus dem Forum, der sie zusammen mit mir bekommen hatte.

Die sind offenbar vorsichtshalber rechtzeitig in Deckung gegangen. Ich warte auch schon darauf, dass ich sie endlich mal wieder zu Gesicht bekomme und werde dann berichten.

Wassertemp. war kurzfristig (1-2 Tage) bis auf 2,4° runter gegangen, bis ich dann den Filter abgestellt habe, da mir der Teich zu sehr auskühlte. Momentan sind es etwa 3,5 - 4°.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass alle Fische diesen Schiet-Winter gut überstehen. - Bei den Koi sind bisher noch keine Ausfälle zu verzeichnen, hoffen wir, dass es so bleibt.

Sobald ich die Wimpel's  zu Gesicht bekomme, werde ich auch mal wieder Fotos von ihnen machen, denn die waren bis zum Herbst auch schon ganz schön gewachsen.


----------



## Redlisch (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hi Dodi,

na dann warten wir es mal ab ...

wenn diesen Winter alles gut geht bei dir, haben sie große Aussichten auch bei mir einzug zu halten. Du stehst also unter Observation und ich hoffe du berichtest bei Veränderungen (egal ob positiv oder negativ) 

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe machen sie auch keine Winterruhe, ähnlich wie die __ Störe.

Da du ja auch Störe hast werden sie wohl bei dem Störfutter mitnaschen im Winter, oder wirfst du für sie extra Futter rein ?

Axel


----------



## Dodi (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hi Axel,

im Sommer konnte ich beobachten, dass die __ Wimpelkarpfen bei den Stören "mitnaschen" und ansonsten ständig damit beschäftigt sind, die Folie abzuknabbern.

Ich gebe den Wimpel's kein extra Futter, auch nicht im Winter. Ob sie jetzt bei den Stören auch etwas mitfressen, ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. 
Ich habe sie, wie gesagt, schon einige Monate nicht mehr gesehen und hoffe nun sehnlichst, dass es bald Frühling wird...:beeten


----------



## Dodi (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Nabend!

Axel hat mich eben drauf gestoßen... 

Vor 3 Tagen habe ich endlich mal wieder bei sonnigem Wetter zumindest schon mal einen __ Wimpelkarpfen gesehen!  Er stand zwischen den Koi am Teichgrund.

Also scheinen die auch diesen relativ langen Winter gut überstanden zu haben.

Wenn ich demnächst mehr sehe und das Wetter tauglich ist, versuche ich, mal Fotos zu machen und einzustellen.


----------



## Iris S. (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo Dodi,

das sind ja gute Nachrichten.

Neue Bilder wären toll. Da freue ich mich schon drauf.

LG
__ Iris


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Moin Dodi,

da deine __ Wimpelkarpfen diesen Winter überlebt haben (alle, oder hast Du bisher nur den einen gesichtet?), kann man die angebliche Empfindlichkeit gegen Wassertemperaturen unter 12Grad (mangelnde Winterhärte) wohl da akta legen

Eventuell ziehen dann auch welche in meinen Teich ein 

MfG Frank


----------



## Redlisch (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Eventuell ziehen dann auch welche in meinen Teich ein
> 
> MfG Frank



Dann werde ich wohl gleich schonmal vorbestellen, bevor die Preise explodieren wegen grosser Nachfrage 

Axel


----------



## Dodi (1. März 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Moin!

@ Frank:
Ich habe bisher zwar nur den einen gesehen, aber auch keinerlei tote Fische im Teich gehabt/bemerkt. Deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass die anderen auch noch leben.

Wenn ich nicht das mit der Überwinterung auf dieser Seite (= auch Bestell-Link ) gelesen hätte, wäre ich das Experiment wohl auch nicht eingegangen.

Mein Teich hatte kurzfr. sogar Temp. um 2° durch den zunächst weiter laufenden Filter...

@ Axel:
Hast Du schon vorbestellt? Die "Wimpels" waren letztes Jahr sehr schnell vergriffen, also ist Eile geboten!


----------



## Redlisch (1. März 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*



Dodi schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @ Axel:
> Hast Du schon vorbestellt? Die "Wimpels" waren letztes Jahr sehr schnell vergriffen, also ist Eile geboten!



Noch nicht, ich wollte erst sicher sein das die Temperatur draussen stabil bleibt und dann eine Sonderbestellung bei meinem besonderen "Baumarkt" mit Tierabteilung machen.

Bisher konnte ich da immer gute Preise aushandeln und die Fische waren immer von guter Qualität.

Axel


----------



## Dodi (1. März 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

 Axel,

na dann viel Erfolg! 

Berichte mal, wenn Du sie hast. Interessieren würde mich dann auch mal der Preis, zu dem Du sie erstanden hast.


----------



## Boldi (1. März 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hi Dodi,

habe heute auch wieder 4 von 5 gesehen, alles ist gut


----------



## Dodi (1. März 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

 Martin!

Das freut mich ja! 
Ich denke, ich werde die anderen auch demnächst mal wieder sehen.
Heute waren die Wassertemp. schon bei 7°, die Koi werden allmählich munter und haben mal wieder etwas gefressen.

Dann dauert es wohl nicht mehr lange, bis die "Wimpels" wieder aktiv werden...


----------



## Redlisch (1. März 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*



Dodi schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich werde die anderen auch demnächst mal wieder sehen.
> Heute waren die Wassertemp. schon bei 7°, die Koi werden allmählich munter und haben mal wieder etwas gefressen.
> 
> Dann dauert es wohl nicht mehr lange, bis die "Wimpels" wieder aktiv werden...



Ja es wird Frühling, allerdings ist so um den 12.3. nochmal nachts mit kleinen minusgraden zu rechnen. Seit 4 Tagen rauschen die Wildgänse über uns rüber, heute habe ich die ersten Mücken über den Filterteich tanzen sehen und die ersten __ Fliegen sind an meinen neuen S1 pro zerplatzt ...
Die Koi`s sind bei mir noch untergetaucht, mal sieht sie zwar immer schneller ihre Runden drehen, aber rausgeschaut hat noch keiner 

Aber die eine Woche kalt bekommen wir auch noch hin ... 
Ende März werde ich dann die Bestellung aufgeben.

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (4. März 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Sodele,
heute schon mal 5 Myxocyprinus asiaticus für Anfang April vorbestellt, Preisverhandlungen finden am Montag statt, wenn die Cheffin wieder da ist.

Axel


----------



## goldfisch (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo,

gestern Nachmittag war phantastisches Licht und ich auch das erste Mal seit dem Herbst meine M. asiaticus beobachten können. Sie sind jetzt fast ein Jahr im Teich und 8cm (gemessen) auf knapp 30 cm gewachsen (geschätzt). 
Die Jugendfärbung ist  immer noch vorhanden. Weiss jemand mit welchem Alter sie sich umfärben ?

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Redlisch (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hiho,
wie ich gestern erfahren habe kommen meine __ Wimpelkarpfen erst ende April.

Sie sind z.Z. noch beim Züchter in Singapur.

Axel


----------



## Dodi (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

 Axel,

ist doch ned schlimm - so lange ist's ja nicht mehr hin bis Ende April.

Ich habe alle meine __ Wimpelkarpfen gestern gesehen! 
Bei Wassertemps um derzeit 12 - gut 13° scheinen sie sich schon wieder richtig wohl zu fühlen. Ihre Größe haben sie mindestens verdoppelt.

Fotos werde ich hoffentlich auch bald mal machen können...


----------



## Boldi (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo Dodi,

schau Dir doch solange meine an


----------



## Dodi (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hi Martin!

Oller Angeber! 

Wenn ich so ein Sichtfenster hätte, wären bestimmt auch schon Fotos von mir gekommen...


----------



## Redlisch (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hi Martin,
die sehen aber noch sehr klein aus, haste sie schnell vor dem Foto reingeschmissen ? 

Axel


----------



## Boldi (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hi Axel,

Klein ???   naja geht so, 5 Stück zwischen 15 und 20 cm. hab die seit ca. einem Jahr, und bei meiner Filterung siehts mit Futter für die Wimpels eher schlecht aus 

Als ich sie bekommen habe, waren sie ca. 5-8 cm groß.


----------



## Redlisch (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*



Boldi schrieb:


> Hi Axel,
> 
> Klein ???   naja geht so, 5 Stück zwischen 15 und 20 cm. hab die seit ca. einem Jahr,



Auf Bild 1 sehen sie, wenn man sie Breite des Koi als Referenz nimmt nicht sehr groß aus 




Boldi schrieb:


> und bei meiner Filterung siehts mit Futter für die Wimpels eher schlecht aus



Algen zum abgrasen hätten sie doch, haben sich aber wohl an das besser schmeckende Fertigfutter gewöhnt. 

Axel


----------



## Boldi (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Moin axel,

das ziemlich dicke Teichfenster verzerrt die Perspektive, der Koi war auf Bild 1
deutlich näher an der Scheibe 

Im Gegensatz zu den Koi dümpeln die Wimpels eher träge durchs Gelände, wenns Futter gibt, sind sie gegen die Mitbewohner meist Chancenlos.


----------



## Redlisch (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hiho,

nun sind endlich meine Wimpelkarfen da.

Sie sind am Freitag von Singapore komment im Deutschland gelandet und per Nachtexpress gestern bei meinem Händler angekommen.

Heute habe ich sie dann abgeholt.

Ich werde sie erstmal in den Filterteich setzen, nicht das meine beiden __ Störe sie "ausversehen" einatmen wenn sie sich unter verstecken.

Wenn sie 10 cm sind kommen sie in den großen Teich.

Bezahlt habe ich 13,50 €/Stk, wenn ich mir die Preisentwicklung seit letzten Jahr ansehe, so habe ich mit erheblich mehr gerechnet.

Axel


----------



## goldfisch (7. März 2010)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo,
ich habe gerade das erste mal in diesem Jahr einen Myxocyprinus asiaticus gesichtet. Die Fische sind nun das dritte Jahr im Teich. Er hat jetzt die gestreifte Jugendfärbung völlig verloren.
Auf einer amerikanischen Seite habe ich mal einen gesehen der im Gartenteich die rote Laichfärbung angenommen hat. Ob das bei uns klappt weiss ich nicht. Vieleicht hat jemand schon die Erfahrung gemacht ?mfg Jürgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. März 2010)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hi Jürgen,

wie siehts denn mit der namensgebenden Rückenflosse aus, die soll später ja auch bei weitem nicht mehr so großartig ausgezogen aussehen (soll bei geschlechtsreifen Exemplaren ja wohl eher wie ne "normale" Karpfenrückenflosse aussehen). Bzw. wie groß sind deine nach 3 Jahren? 
Mit der roten Farbe solltest Du vieleicht mal bis zum Sommer warten, laut Klimaerwärmungs"fachleuten" soll dieses Jahr ja das heißeste werden was bisher je gemessen wurde (konnte man die letzten 2 Monate ja schon deutlich live sehen - mit Temperaturen von ja nur 4 Grad unter !!!!! dem Monatsdurchschnitt)

MfG Frank


----------



## goldfisch (7. März 2010)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo Frank,
insgesamt wirkt der Fisch nicht mehr so hochrückig. Die Flosse wächst langsamer als der Fisch insgesamt. Im Vergleich zum Herbst ist er insgesamt nicht wirklich gewachsen, so ca. 30 cm. Kein Vergleich zu den Bild im Internet.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## goldfisch (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo,

wie geschrieben haben meine zwei Fische im Winter die adulte Form angenommen.
Diese Woche musste ich ein Tier, nachdenm es begann sich Rot zu färben ( Laichkleid) tot entsorgen. Vorher am Wochende habe ich trotz Polfilter kein vernüftiges Bild hinbekommen. 

Ändern sich zur Laichzeit die Ansprüche ? 

Hat schon jemand adulte __ Wimpelkarpfen, also ungestreifte  längere Zeit im Teich gehabt?

mfg Jürgen


----------



## TRT (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe letztes Jahr im Mai auch 5 Wimpi´s mit ca. 6cm Länge gesetzt.
Den Winter haben Sie draußen gut überstanden.
Jetzt haben Sie mittlerweile ca. 10- 12cm.
Sie fressen rund um die Uhr die Algen von der Folie und sind kein bißchen scheu.

Wir freuen uns jeden Tag über die Wimpi´s....

Heiko


----------



## mr koi (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

hallo,
ich will mir auch im Sommer ein paar Fledermausfische zulegen.Halt jemand Fledermausfische in meiner Region? Hätte er welche zum verkaufen?:beten


----------



## Dodi (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo,

kannst Du hier bestellen - die verschicken die Fische, hab ich dort auch gekauft.


----------



## wp-3d (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*



Dodi schrieb:


> hab ich dort auch gekauft.





Ich auch, 
kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen, 
sie schweben zur Zeit noch munter durch den Teich.



.


----------



## Limnos (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hi

 Der Jangtse verläuft überwiegend in einer Klimazone, die durch lange, theiße Sommer mit viel Regen und kurze, aber kalte Winter gekenzeichnet ist. Dabei liegen die die Januardurchschnittstemperaturen bei +1-2°C Auch da wird sich das Wasser wahrscheinlich bis +4°C abkühlen, nur eben weniger lang als hierzulande. Immerhin gab es im Jangtse Alligatoren (wahrscheinlich ausgestorben), die aber einen Winterschlaf hielten. __ Wimpelkarpfen ziehen gegen Fische , die schneller das Futter finden, den kürzeren.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## archie01 (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*



Limnos schrieb:


> __ Wimpelkarpfen ziehen gegen Fische , die schneller das Futter finden, den kürzeren.
> 
> MfG.
> Wolfgang



Hallo
Bei mir fressen die auschließlich Algen , da haben sie ja keine Konkurrenz zu fürchten...

Gruß
Archie


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo Wolfgang,

meine __ Wimpelkarpfen hat das Futter auch noch nie interessiert,
da hast Du irgendwie einen Info-Defizit. Meine Wimpler kommen
aus dem tibetanischen Teil des Jangtse, da ist es länger kalt.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## buddler (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

moin!
sind die __ wimpelkarpfen eigendlich auch anfällig für KHV??????
oder macht denen der virus nix aus?
jemand erfahrung damit?
gruß jörg


----------



## Ramera (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

hallo erstmal bin neu hier und möchte alle herzlichst grüssen,
wollte aber was zu den __ wimpelkarpfen sagen die werden richtig gross (googelt mal*
hab auch drei davon im teich als algenvertilger , klappt übrigens sehr sehr gut die fressen den ganzen tag*lächelt* aber mein koi händler hat gesagt die können bis zu 1 m werden aber wie gesagt man kann das auch unter google nachlesen.

lg
ramera


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hi,

wollte ja auch ein paar Myxocyprinus in den Teich setzten, aber bei den Preisen die mein Fachgeschäft dieses Jahr haben will (40€ pro 6-8cm langes Exemplar:beten) Letztes Jahr gab 15cm große für 15€ . Da bleiben die erst mal da wo der Pfeffer wächst:__ nase

MfG Frank


----------



## buddler (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

hallo!
schubert bietet sie noch für 19 euro an.
gruß jörg


----------



## Jjjjj (6. März 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Ich habe auch zwei __ wimpelkarpfen die haben den Winter gut überstanden ( der teich war so gut auf den Winter vorbereitet das sogar die Pflanzen die im Winter normalerweise absterben noch da waren) die wimpelkarpfen schwimmen immer zusammen, machen sie das nur wenn sie verschiedene Geschlechter haben?


----------



## CoolNiro (6. März 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Die bleiben meistens eng zusammen, weil der __ Wimpelkarpfen ein Schwarmfisch ist.
Nur 2 zu halten ist deshalb nicht sehr schön, da das die Wimpler sozial sehr traurig
macht woran Sie durchaus eingehn können. Weniger wie 6 Tiere sollten es nicht sein !!


----------



## Jjjjj (6. März 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Das wurde mir aber anders gesagt ich hab gehört drei reichen
Leider ist einer vorm Winter gestorben aber ich weiß nicht warum.
Kann man bei jungen Fischen den Unterschied zwischen Weibchen und Männchen schon erkennen???


----------



## CoolNiro (6. März 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Du musst mir ja nix glauben, hab mich halt sehr ausführlich
damit beschäftigt.

Der Zoohändler verkauft halt lieber wenigstens 3 als dann
gar keinen, dafür erzählt der Dir alles. Alles Gute für Deine
2 einsamen Fledermausschmerlen...

Männchen unterscheiden sich erst im Erwachsenenstadium
von den Weibchen durch Ihre Rotfärbung. Von Nachzuchten
in unseren Breiten hab ich aber noch nie etwas gehört.

Und auch wenn Du das jetzt bestimmt nicht gerne hörst
bzw. liest. Dein Teich ist eigentlich eh zu klein für Wimpler, sorry 

Aber lass Dir den Spass nicht verderben, gerade in Bezug auf
Fischbesatz haben die meisten Teichianer (ich auch) schon
Fehler gemacht, darum versucht man seine Erfahrungen weiter
zu geben. Das ist leider wie mit dem Kind und der Herdplatte,
man glaubts erst wenns selber weh tut...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Spinnangler (6. März 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Ich glaube nicht! Bei mir ist im Dezember eine von fünf "Fledermäusen" gestorben  
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Spinnangler (6. März 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Ich meine, das man in jungen Jahren das Geschlecht noch nicht Äußerlich erkennen kann.
Gruß BERND


----------



## Lucy79 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

__ Wimpelkarpfen hatte wir un auch schon überlegt...  5-6 Stück auf 35.000 Litern???  hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?  zu klein?


----------



## jolantha (7. März 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Andy,
wie groß sind Deine jetzt ??


----------



## CoolNiro (7. März 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

@ Susanne: ich denke in Deinem Teich dürfte das schon gehn, würde Dir aber zu 10 Tieren raten.

@ jolantha: der auf dem Bild von Heute ist im Moment der Größte mit ca. 25cm


----------



## jolantha (7. März 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Ich hab gar nicht gewußt, daß es die gibt, hätte ich noch Platz für !!!

Ich wollte auch so gerne immer mal einen Schleierschwanzkoi, 
aber ich trau mich nicht, neue Fische einzusetzen, weil ich immer Angst habe,
daß die vielleicht nicht so ganz gesund sind, und dann meine " alten " Koi anstecken.


----------



## CoolNiro (7. März 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Darum neue Fische immer ersteinmal in Quarantäne
und dem Tierarzt seines Vertrauens vorstellen, dann
kann schon fast nix mehr schiefgehn


----------



## Jjjjj (8. März 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Nur aus Neugierde warum steht im Internet das man die __ Wimpelkarpfen nicht im teich oder großem Aquarium züchten kann das versteh ich nicht warum geht das nicht???


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. März 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*



Jjjjj schrieb:


> Nur aus Neugierde warum steht im Internet das man die __ Wimpelkarpfen nicht im teich oder großem Aquarium züchten kann das versteh ich nicht warum geht das nicht???



Hi Josha,

sehr viele Fische brauchen ganz spezielle Bedingungen um überhaupt erst mal laichwillig zu werden. Von der Größe/Alter der Fisch bis sie auch geschlechtsreif werden ganz zu schweigen. Selbst bei Aquarienfischen klappt die Zucht im Privatbereich nicht bei jeder Art

ein kleines Beispiel: 

__ weißer Amur (__ Graskarpfen): 
Geschlechtsreif wird der erst mit ca. 70cm Körperlänge
benötigt dann auch noch ne Laichwanderung (erst dabei reifen bei Wanderfischen durch die bei der körperlichen Belastung  produzierten Hormone die Eier/Spermien)
zum laichen selbst brauchen sie dann schnellfließendes warmes Wasser und Kiesgrund (die Eier/frisch geschlüpften Larven treiben dann mit der Strömung wieder ein paar Tage flußabwärts)

so sieht man schnell das es bei dieser an sich gängigen, jedes Jahr im Handel erhältlichen Fischart mit ner Vermehrung im Teich/Aquarium nicht klappen wird
(in der Fischzucht werden Wanderfischzuchttiere speziell behandelt - Hormone werden von auße injiziert damit Eier und Spermien reifen

Myxocyprinus asiaticus ist zumindest schon mal ein Fisch der Wanderrungen durchführt (wird u.a.durch den Drei-Schluchten-Damm behindert)

MfG Frank


----------



## goldfisch (9. März 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo Josha,

laut Literatur laichen sie wie z.b. Grassfische im Flusskies.

Meine sind in einem  Sommer plötzlich gestorben, nachdem sie sich in die adulte Form umgewandelt haben und die rote Laichfärbung angenommen haben. Ob es daran liegt, das sie kein geeignetes Revier gefunden haben, kann ich nicht sagen.

Du findest aber im Netz mindestens einen Bericht von spontanen ablaichen. Die Brut ist aber wegen fehlenden geeigneten  Futter gestorben. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere waren Infusorien noch zu groß !

Ich habe Wimpelkarpfenhaltung deshalb aufgegeben.

Viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Jjjjj (9. März 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Wie infusorien zu hoch 
Kannst du mal ein link angeben
Danke für die Antworten


----------



## jolantha (10. März 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Ich würde mir keinen Wanderfisch in den Teich packen, genauso wie einen Stör ! 
Der will auch wandern. Aus Unwissenheit hatte ich mal einen, der lag dann auf der Wiese und ist gestorben!
Nie wieder !!!!


----------



## Sieferbusch (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo zusammen,
seit dem vergangenen Jahr habe auch ich __ Wimpelkarpfen in meinem Teich. In meinem reinen Golfischteich sind diese Fische eine optische Bereicherung. 
Während dieses extrem langen Winters 2012/2013 habe ich keinen der schönen Fische gesehen. Ich hatte arge Bedenken, ob sie den Winter überstehen. Erst heute, nach 2 frostfreien Nächten und Sonnenschein, haben sie sich das erste Mal wieder vollzählig gezeigt. Der Teich war über Wochen zugefroren (Ausnahme freigehaltene Stellen). Da diese Fische gründeln, hat ihnen auch dieser extreme Winter keinen Schaden zugefügt. 
Grüße
Peter vom Sieferbusch


----------



## Hagalaz (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Mehrere __ Wimpelkarpfen bei einer Teichgröße von 6000 Litern :?
Dir ist klar wie groß die "Kleinen" werden?


----------



## Lucy79 (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

@ Darius  

das gibt später ne schöne Grillparty


----------



## Sieferbusch (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo Darius, hallo Susanne,
Polemik muss doch hier nicht sein. Wer sich mit __ Wimpelkarpfen beschäftigt, sollte wissen, dass auch diese netten Geschöpfe - wie auch unsere Goldies - in Bezug auf Größe sich den Teichgrössen anpassen. Vor meinem Kauf habe ich mich von Unabhänigen beraten lassen. Erst dann bin ich auf die Suche gegangen und habe leider nur zwei gefunden. Lieber hätte ich fünf gehabt, was ich aber in den nächsten warmen Monaten nachholen werde. 
Keine Sorge also, sie werden nicht auf dem Grill landen.

Seid gegrüßt
Peter vom Sieferbusch


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*



Sieferbusch schrieb:


> Wer sich mit __ Wimpelkarpfen beschäftigt, sollte wissen, dass auch diese netten Geschöpfe - wie auch unsere Goldies - in Bezug auf Größe sich den Teichgrössen anpassen.



Das, lieber Peter, ist ein leider noch immer weit verbreitetes Ammenmärchen. Sie passen sich nicht an, sie verkrüppeln. Dies wird auch "Verbuttung" genannt.

Diese Diskussion haben wir leider regelmässig. Mal überspitzt: Es ist, als ob Du die Abstellkammer zum Kinderzimmer machst.


----------



## Jjjjj (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

__ Wimpelkarpfen brauchen nicht so einen großen teich wie koi denn je großer sie werden desto träger werden die


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Lieber Josha,

anhand Deiner Teichhistorie möchte ich Deine Erfahrungswerte in Sachen __ Wimpelkarpfen mal anzweifeln. 

Zumal Du auch übersiehst, das Dein Teich fast doppelt so groß ist wie der von Peter.
Auch wenn sie vielleicht nicht die rasanten Schwimmer sind, so brauchen sie doch ein gewisses Maß an Lebensraum. Und Gesellschaft. 
2 Stück sind zu wenig.


----------



## Hagalaz (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*



Jjjjj schrieb:


> __ Wimpelkarpfen brauchen nicht so einen großen teich wie koi denn je großer sie werden desto träger werden die



Bei solchen Aussagen könnte ich echt an die Decke gehen den im Gegensatz zu solchem 





> Wer sich mit Wimpelkarpfen beschäftigt, sollte wissen, dass auch diese netten Geschöpfe - wie auch unsere Goldies - in Bezug auf Größe sich den Teichgrössen anpassen.


 falschen Wissen, das leider noch weit verbreitet ist, zeug deine Aussage einfach nur von Unwissenheit! Ein __ Waller braucht doch auch eine riesige Wassermenge wenn er groß ist und ist in seiner Lebensweise recht träge. Diese Verbutterung ist Tierquälerei nicht mehr und nicht weniger aber ein Fisch schreit eben nicht!

Und bitte, bitte, bitte kommt jetzt nicht mit "aber der und der hält die schon ewig und sagt..." mache gerade eine Fischwirt Ausbildung und habe vor Kurzem mit meinem Kollegen zusammen auf den Meister gelernt also ich weis wovon ich spreche.

In diesem Sinne schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Lucy79 (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

...ich versuch den Leuten immer zu erklären, dass der Fisch sich nicht seinem Platzangebot anpasst sondern einfach irgendwann stirbt, weil er nicht mehr genug Platz zum Leben hat...  ergo passt sich der Fisch indirekt doch an... er stirbt bevor er sein eigentlich mögliches Alter und die dazu gehörende Größe erreicht hat


----------



## jolantha (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*



Sieferbusch schrieb:


> Vor meinem Kauf habe ich mich von Unabhänigen beraten lassen. Erst dann bin ich auf die Suche gegangen und habe leider nur zwei gefunden. Lieber hätte ich fünf gehabt, was ich aber in den nächsten warmen Monaten nachholen werde.
> Keine Sorge also, sie werden nicht auf dem Grill landen.
> 
> Seid gegrüßt
> Peter vom Sieferbusch



Hallo Peter,

Die Unabhängigen waren wohl grade die, die Dir die 2 __ Wimpelkarpfen verkauft haben !

Du willst doch nicht in Deinen* 5 m² * Teich noch drei dazu holen ?? 
Dein Besatz ist doch so schon mehr als ausreichend  .


----------



## Sieferbusch (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo,
die sog. Unabhängigen, waren nicht die, die mir die 2 verkauft haben. Ich glaube, das auch zum Ausdruck gebracht zu haben, denn erst nach der Beratung bin ich auf "Kauf"suche gegangen. 
Also es waren zwei völlig unabhängige Interessengruppen.
Im Oktober vergangenen Jahres war ich längere Zeit in China und auch auf dem Jangtze. In der Nähe von den Hausbooten werden __ Wimpelkarpfen im Jangtze für den Verzehr gezüchtet. Ich habe keinen gesehen, der die Marge von 60 cm erreicht hat. 
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass man sich hier an den Fledermausfischen thematisch aufhängt. Viele Teichbesitzer die hier posten müssten dann auch öfters in ihren Teich nach den Goldfischen sehen und sie bedauern, weil sie verbutten. Nur der __ Goldfisch ist von seiner Art her sehr alt und längst nicht mehr so interessant wie der Fledermausfisch. 
Man sollte doch die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
Gruss
Peter


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo Peter.. ich vermute, die Karpfen werden dort gegessen, BEVOR sie 60 cm erreichen ;-)  und bei Fischhaltung in Miniteichen wird ja hier schon immer ordendlich ,,geschimpft"


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*



Sieferbusch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Im Oktober vergangenen Jahres war ich längere Zeit in China und auch auf dem Jangtze. In der Nähe von den Hausbooten werden __ Wimpelkarpfen im Jangtze für den Verzehr gezüchtet. Ich habe keinen gesehen, der die Marge von 60 cm erreicht hat.
> 
> Peter



Hi Peter,

hier die Speisekarpfen in den Fischmasten werden auch nur um 40cm groß. Liegt halt daran das sie normalerweise mit 3 Jahren abgefischt werden und im Topf landen so wie es Lucy auch schon schrieb. 
Fische im Teich werden unter guten Haltungsbedingungen ja auch deutlichst älter als Exemplare in der Natur. Da Fische auch nie aufhören zu wachsen werden sie, wenn sie nicht in das "Lebenserhaltungsnotprogramm Kümmerwuchs" (Verbuttung) gezwungen werden, dann auch einiges größer als der normale Durchschnittsfisch

MfG Frank


----------



## Jjjjj (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Ihr habt recht 5000 ist zu klein man darf die erst an meiner teichgröße halten


----------



## Jjjjj (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Meine beiden __ wimpelkarpfen haben zwei neue Kameraden bekommen sind sehr schön
Wen es interessiert: ich habe sie von Tk-aquaristik von westerhausen/ melle 
Die sind sehr nett und kompetent und ich hab von ihnen meine sehr schönen goldrotfedern (und die wimpelkarpfen) die Kriegen regelmäßig Nachschub von wimpelkarpfen 
Außerdem kann man außerhalb der Öffnungszeiten Termine vereinbaren 
Also wer da in der Nähe wohnt kann ich dem Laden sehr empfehlen (ich wohn ne Stunde entfernt von denen)
Gruß Jof


----------



## Jjjjj (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Sorry für meine Rechtschreibung


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*



> Ihr habt recht 5000 ist zu klein man darf die erst an meiner teichgröße halten





> Meine beiden __ wimpelkarpfen haben zwei neue Kameraden bekommen [/QUOTE
> ]


----------



## Jjjjj (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Was meinst du???


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Überleg doch mal!
Du hast jetzt also 4 __ Wimpelkarpfen, 10-20 __ Moderlieschen, 3 Gründlinge und 2 __ Sonnenbarsche in 10000 Litern wasser!!!!!

Über die Ansprüche der Fische hast Du dich aber schon erkundigt?

Ich werds nicht Leid: Schau mal im Lexikon nach!


----------



## jolantha (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Josha,
ich hab mir mal Deine Bilder im Album angesehen, das sind viellecht 12 m²  im Außenbereich,
aber bestimmt keine 10 000 l Wassermenge . 
Wie Hoschi schon schreibt : Auch ein Fisch hat Anspruch auf genügend Platz !


----------



## Jjjjj (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Dass sind wirklich 10 000l


----------



## Geisy (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Hallo Josha

Ich hab gesehen das du ganz in der Nähe wohnst. 
Solltest du nun ein schlechtes Gewissen haben würde ich sie dir abkaufen und ihnen ein gutes zu Hause bieten. 300.000l

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Jjjjj (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fledermausfische!*

Vielleicht wenn die größer sind


----------

